
Senator John McCain dies at 81 - gbacon
https://nypost.com/2018/08/25/senator-john-mccain-dead-at-81/amp/
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
duplicate.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17843432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17843432)

